# Oops, left the mealworms out overnight



## CrazyDogLady (Oct 21, 2011)

I got one of those little plastic tubs of live mealworms that you get at the pet store for Lady Penelope, and the container says to keep them refrigerated. I accidentally left the container out last night. I put them back in the fridge this morning, but I'm wondering if they're still ok to give her? Refrigeration is just to slow down the life cycle so they last longer, correct? Is it possible that there's some bacterial growth if they're not refrigerated? At least I didn't leave the container open. Lol.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

They're fine. 
Personally I don't refrigerate mealies. But I'm breeding mine so. 
And even if they change into aliens or beetles hedgies love to eat them xD


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

While they are awake, give them a small piece of carrot for a couple of hours, then remove it and put them back to chill. Feeding them once every couple of weeks will keep them alive longer.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

My mealies love being out overnight chowing on carrot. I swear they fatten up over night!!


----------

